# Any good and current Pay-as-you-go (PAYG) cell phone plan (for both data + voice)?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, just wondering if there's any good and current Pay as you go cell phone plan for both data and voice?

I currently have a pretty good plan with Rogers, paying $60 all in a month for 6GB of data and other bells and whistles for voice (unlimited evenings + weekends). I am looking to halve that amount as I don't use my phone a lot, averaging about 100 minutes, 500MB of data and 100 texts (both incoming and outgoing, as I use apps like KakaoTalk and WhatsApp fairly regularly) a month. I don't stream movies or watch Youtube and only surf the Internet, check emails, sports scores, Facebook and Twitter.

I actually ordered a SpeakOut Wireless SIM + voucher to try the Unlimited Mobile Browsing feature, unfortunately, said feature will be discontinued in a month and will be replaced with traditional data plans and my guess is it won't be anywhere as good as what I have now.

Fido currently has a $39 deal where I can get 650MB of data + voice deals and I was tempted to switch but I then realize I am only paying another $10/month and I got 10 times the amount of data (whether I use all of it is besides the point).

Just wondering if there's any current deal out there for light user like me for under $30? I know Wind has the $29 unlimited everything a few months ago but I missed out on that and I am willing to give them a try even though their coverage is not as good as Rogers.

Thanks.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Data is always the killer, if you can do without that, or limit yourself, then you can save money. I'm surprised how many people pay the outrageous data rates when wifi is available for free in so many places now.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Koodo (cheaper Telus) has pretty good plans...been very happy with them.

https://shop.koodomobile.com/plans/plans/index.html


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Wind has coverage of Ottawa proper and has a $30 plan with unlimited Ontario calling and unlimited data.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I did the research back in January and went with Virgin Mobile... they seemed the best value for me since I scarcely use data (I can generally wait till I find wifi) and, like you, I didn't want to get locked into a contract. 

I went with one of their silver plans, which have a base rate for the basics (texting, unltd weekends/evenings, etc) then there is a tiered fee structure for data. Texting and pic messaging are unlimited (incoming and outgoing) so you wouldn't have to use whatsapp or whatever, so your data would go down. Their other plan types (gold and platinum) have a different structure for data.

And they run off the same cell tower network as Bell and Telus so you shouldn't have to worry about roaming charges within your own freaking country like you would with someone like Wind. 

Anyway... that's my suggestion.


----------



## Tomaszdk (Mar 7, 2013)

I've found Koodo to be a great service if you move around the country. They have no zones, you can call anywhere in Canada from anywhere in Canada (and use your data anywhere).

They have a double the minutes/data plan on right now. Today is the last day.

They don't lock you into any contracts but make you buy a phone or if you have your own make sure it works on their networks before signing.

Awhile back I signed up for a $60 dollar unlimited talk + 2gb plan and they charged me $58. Then a month later that dropped to $56 dollars. I never bothered asking why but I went 6 months and it didn't go up. I recently switched to a 35 dollar plan (5pm evenings and weekends).


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I used wind. $45.20 a month (tax included) Unlimited Canada wide and Data. 

Fairly happy with the service but this is only ok if you are happy to use inside their zones. For me current situation this doesn't cause a problem.

For international calling and this could be used as a get around for Long distance Canada calling is to use ephone from Comwave

http://www.comwave.net/residential-ephone/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I've heard good things about Wind. I wonder who will buy them up? Telus just snapped up Mobilicity.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2013/05/16/business-telus-mobilicity.html


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm skeptical that the government will allow (all of) the new entrants to be bought by incumbents.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We signed up with Koodo in March. We are very happy with the price, the service, and the self serve web. Just voice and wireless. We do not really need data. $35. 400 minutes anywhere in Canada, n/c for text, incoming calls, evenings after 5 and weekends. NO CONTRACT which is a big plus for us. None of those other hidden charges either such as network connection or 911. We pay $35. plus GST.

We like it so much that we will get a second phone from Koodo. We are moving next month and will not bother with a hard wired phone. 

We were out of the country for six plus months. Our distinct impression is that competition has lowered the prices a little. This is much better than our previous Telus deal.

Now we have to determine the best option for internet and cable service.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

SpeakOut via 7-11. $0.10 text / min pay as you go. $10/mo for data. My phone tells me that I get a warning @ 2gb but i've exceeded 2gb and there were no additional charges.

http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> SpeakOut via 7-11. $0.10 text / min pay as you go. $10/mo for data. My phone tells me that I get a warning @ 2gb but i've exceeded 2gb and there were no additional charges.
> 
> http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/


This is something I was looking at (I actually ordered a $100 voucher + SIM card) but SpeakOut recently announced they will discontinue the $10/mo for data option (called Unlimited Mobile Browsing or UMB), effectively June 30th and they will replace that with traditional data plans.

Rumour is that it will be $10 for 100MB or something along that line and I am better off sticking with my current Rogers plan if that was indeed the case.

I am still doing further research and have not switched to any new provider yet.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://koodomobile.com/en/bc/plansandboosters.shtml


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

It is reported today that Verizon put in a bid of $700 mil for Wind Mobile and may bring Mobi into the fold. The Fed wants a big-name 4th wireless player in all major metropolitan cities and they will get that with Verizon, if this comes to fruition.

Looking forward to seeing more competition and reduced rate(s). The unlimited roaming in North America is certainly a nice bonus!


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted it is another SIM, but I find Roam Mobility's unlimited text and talk in US plus free calls back to Canada cheap & good at $3/day. It is also pretty flexible - one can also share the SIM if not travelling together.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

bayview said:


> Granted it is another SIM, but I find Roam Mobility's unlimited text and talk in US plus free calls back to Canada cheap & good at $3/day. It is also pretty flexible - one can also share the SIM if not travelling together.


Thanks for this tip, I had no idea! I checked them out; given that my circa 2007 phone is starting to act up and I may need to replace it soon, I might get the phone they offer, which can hold two SIM cards and allows you to block calls to/from one of them when traveling. This would be great: one phone for both the US and Canada, no need to switch SIM cards when traveling, and vastly reduced costs when I'm in the States. I mainly use my cellphone when traveling, so this is an ideal solution for me. Thanks!!


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

I had to deal with getting a phone for both Canada and the US. I don't use many minutes and internet usage varies. No contracts! My solution was:

Bought an unlocked iPhone 5 from Apple here in Canada.

Signed up on Virgin for $20 a month, 50 min (don't use more than 50 min a month), if I use data I am charge $5 per 50MB. For busier months I upgrade to the $39 plan (450min/600MB). Tethering works too!

Signed up with AT&T on a PayGo plan so I only pay for when I need it. If you talk to the right agent at an AT&T store (they are few and far between!), they will give you a PayGo SIM card. Download the APN changer APP to make your iPhone look like a PayGo Phone. No Tethering however. $25 for 250 minutes. Data: $5/50MB, $15/200MB or $25/1GB) as you need.

When I'm in the US I swap out the Virgin SIM card and insert my PayGo, reboot and then run the APN changer.

Made the mistake of using the internet here in Canada yesterday while the iPhone still had the AT&T SIM card in it. Used 3.4MB in about 2 minutes checking email and a few accounts and voila! They immediately took $66 out of my account balance lol. That works out to a whooping $19,500 per GB for data roaming. Won't do that again!


----------

